# High FSH and Letrozole -success anyone?



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi

I'm about to start a couple of cycles of Letrozole.
I was just wondering if anyone has had success with high FSH and Letrozole and also what the side effects are like.

Thanks.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi flower...I was on letrozole 10mg and even tho i didnt get my bfp  i still think its a wonderfull drug well much better than clomid  i never had any side effects unlike clomid....i done 4 or 5 cycles of letrozole and am now moveing on to gonal-f  and iui...carnt chat much at the mo but if you want you can pm me or just fire away all your questions on hear and i will do my best to answer them
cu xxx


----------

